
Show HN: Ulterius, complete control of your desktop – from your browser - andrewmd5
http://blog.andrew.im/post/148661867485/ulterius
======
kixpanganiban
This is amazing. Just what I need to control my home rig while at work. What
security protocols are in place at the moment? Encryption type and so on?

~~~
andrewmd5
Every client is assigned a unique RSA key which handles the initial handshake.
From there AES information is passed and decrypted by the server, all future
packets, files and frames are encrypted. You can also enable WSS by installing
your own certificate. Authentication is based on your local or domain account

------
iamjeff
This looks like an awesome tool, really promising; just about to try it out.
Pardon the ignorant question, but are there other tools that do the same
thing?

~~~
alopecoid
At least for the remote desktop functionality, there's Chrome Remote Desktop.
The Android app is surprisingly useful. I didn't think it would be realistic
to control a full resolution desktop through a phone, but I've succeeded in
doing just that on several occasions when in a pinch.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-
desk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-
desktop/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp?hl=en)

------
ktta
This I think will be a very good target since you can take complete control of
a computer. Any plans on introducing 2FA or external security audits?

~~~
andrewmd5
I will be releasing a roadmap later today, but extra security is planned.
Everything is open source so anyone is welcome to help out.

[https://github.com/Ulterius](https://github.com/Ulterius)

------
SchizoDuckie
Freaking great work man. Now get me mah linux binary so I can make you that
chrome extension!

~~~
andrewmd5
OSX/Linux soon hopefully.

